# Personalized License Plates..



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright, I just thought this would be kind of fun to see how you guys would personalize ur license plate. I would like to focus around hunting too! just throw some out there. Anything really. Can only be 7 characters and hopefully make sense. 

Example.. if you want BOWHUNTER

You would have to adjust to somehtin like BOWHNTR

If you post somethin that seems a little hard to understand, explain the meaning.

Just thought this could be kinda fun!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSEHNTR or XFHUNTR


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LONGBOW or SELFBOW


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Htnchic, cowgirl, for me and for the guys my bro said chxdigit lol


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ha.. very nice.

I was thinkin about what x-force hunter said...

So what happens when you change your bow from an xforce to whatever? 
Or part of the earth falls off and you purchase a mathews... :teeth:

Ha.. and Kegan.. im not gunna question your response because i highly doubt you would ever change.. i think ur selfbows for life..

And HuntinChic.. those would work pretty well.. 

as for ur brother... ha wow.. but i guess that would work too.. but you would have to have a pretty nice truck to have that on it lol


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

RECURVE. Or CHKMATE. Check mate is where I'm getting my next 'curve, so I figgered I could endorse.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ha.. very nice.
> 
> I was thinkin about what x-force hunter said...
> 
> ...


The X-Force line should be around for a long time so I'm not too worried. I'm going to stick with PSE. I'll probably be promoted to Pro Staffer soon and hopefully I will eventually be a pro shooter for PSE.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

topshtr or 60xshtr


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

My friend that guides has HUNT4U. I have no idea what I would get.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

3darchr


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

Buckfvr


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

mathews


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

My friend has one tht i really like...

Shes into rodeo.. but her license plate has a double meaning!

GOATYR..


Goat Tyer.. or

Go at 'er... 

I love it.. im tryin to think of a double meaning one for hunting


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

XRINGER
rather self explanatory lol


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Either....

HUNT247

or

BOWHNTR

or 

BOWTECH :shade:

or

DEERHNT


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Im thinkin...

BUCRAZY.. Or BUKCRAZ.. pronounced the same pretty much..

BUKNBOW

*BOWFREK

BOWHUTN*

Was thinkin somethin like FUPETA.. or FPETAU (because the state here prevents any pointing certain groups out) lol


But i dont exactly like my car getting keyed

The two in bold are the ones im thinkin about getting..


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

change those hoyt stickers to mathews and youve got yourself one BA truck epsi:


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

countryboy173 said:


> change those hoyt stickers to mathews and youve got yourself one BA truck epsi:


When I was younger and dumber, I shot Mathews for a few years. Since I've been older and wiser, I shoot Hoyts........ And if you look in the Kelly Blue Book, Mathews stickers actually depreciate the value of a vehicle where as Hoyt stickers appreciate the value.......lol. :darkbeer:


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

BowKil said:


> When I was younger and dumber, I shot Mathews for a few years. Since I've been older and wiser, I shoot Hoyts........ And if you look in the Kelly Blue Book, Mathews stickers actually depreciate the value of a vehicle where as Hoyt stickers appreciate the value.......lol. :darkbeer:


lol


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BowKil said:


> When I was younger and dumber, I shot Mathews for a few years. Since I've been older and wiser, I shoot Hoyts........ And if you look in the Kelly Blue Book, Mathews stickers actually depreciate the value of a vehicle where as Hoyt stickers appreciate the value.......lol. :darkbeer:


Hahahaha reguardless of stickers, its a nice truck!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Buls eye
Bulz eye
Bowtech
BowTek
PSE4ever
BO HNTR


----------

